# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Βάση αυγοτροφής

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Η δικη μου προταση βασης αυγοτροφης.
Περιέχει τους παρακάτω αλεσμένους ξηρούς καρπούς:
Γκότζι μπέρρυ.....................5%
Κουκουναρόσπορο.............3%
Καρυδόψυχα.......................3%
Αμυγδαλόψυχα....................3%
Βρώμη...............................33% 
Ζεα....................................30%
Ηλιόσπορο ψύχα................3%
Σουσάμι .............................3%
​Γλυκάνισο...........................3%
Φυστίκι βολιβιας ................5% 
Σιλιβο (γαιδουραγκαθο)......3%
Ταραξακο............................3%
Τσουκνιδα...........................3%
Σε μια κουταλια της σουπας απο αυτο το μιγμα,αν προσθεσει κανεις ενα βρασμενο αυγο "πατημενο" θα εχει μια ωμη αυγοτροφη με αυτη την συνθεση για την προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης.
Θεωρω οτι ειναι μια καλη προσεγγιση στην φυσικη διατροφη εκτος των σπορων μεσα στα πλαισια του εφικτου,και κοντα στον κανονα του οτι φυσικη διατροφη ειναι αυτη που η φυση πρωτογενως παραγει για να ταισει τα ζωα της.
Η συνταγη αυτη μπορει ευκολα να αλλαξει,αναλογα την περιοδο,την εποχη, την περιοχη,η την επιθυμια του καθε εκτροφεα. Για οποιον την επιχειρησει να δωσει χημικη συσταση και να διασφαλισει την παστεριωση της

----------


## johnrider

Και με φωτο ετοιμη να μας δειξεις Νικο, προτεινω το αυγο στον τριφτη.

----------


## jk21

Αν μιλαμε για αυγοτροφη που θα γινεται  και θα καταναλωνεται ( σαν βαση ανεξαρτητα απο το αυγο ) μεσα σε λιγες μερες , συντηρουμενη σε αεροστεγες δοχειο σε σκοτεινο περιβαλλον , τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα την αναπαραγωγη ειναι μια πολυ καλη προταση .Εκτος αναπαραγωγης , πρεπει να υπολογισουμε τα λιπαρα της (θα προσπαθησω να συγκεντρωσω τα ποσοστα στο καθε υλικο για να τα υπολογισουμε ) μην τυχον οι ξηροι καρποι τα ανεβαζουν αρκετα , αλλα και τοτε απλα ισως πρεπει να παιξουμε λιγο με τα ποσοστα και τυχον πτωση της πρωτεινης , να αντισταθμιζεται μεσω περισσοτερου ασπραδιου και αν αυτο λασπωνει την αυγοτροφη ,ισως μεσα σκονης (αλμπουμινης )  .Σε πρωτη ματια , τα ποσοστα των λιπαρων ξηρων καρπων δεν δειχνουν υψηλα . Νικο εχεις πανω κατω υπολογισει πρωτεινη και λιπαρα στο συνολικο μιγμα πριν την προσθηκη αυγου; 

Αν μιλαμε για βαση αυγοτροφης που θα μενει αρκετο καιρο , πρεπει να δοθει μεριμνα στη συντηρηση των ακορεστων λιπαρων οξεων των ξηρων καρπων , για να μην ταγγισουν (οξειδωθουν ) . Η βιταμινη Ε ειναι ενας ηπιος τροπος σαν προσθηκη , για να επιτευχθει κατι τετοιο , δεν ξερω ομως ποσο επιπλεον χρονο την συντηρει , σιγουρα ομως εντος ψυγειου σε αεροστεγες δοχειο . Ενα πολυβιταμινουχο  που να την περιεχει σε ισχυρη ποσοτητα  και προσθηκη σε ποσοτητα που αντιστοιχει στο βαρος της αυγοτροφης ειναι μια λυση , με προσοχη να μην περιεχει και σεληνιο , γιατι το φυστικι Βολιβιας (μαλλον αυτο που γνωριζουμε ως Βραζιλιας , αφου δεν καλλιεργειται μονο εκει ) εχει επαρκεστατη ποσοτητα και υπερβολες στο σεληνιο πρεπει να μην γινονται !!! Αν καποιος εχει διαθεσιμη βιτ Ε σκετη χωρις σεληνιο ,τοτε μπορει ευκολα να βαλει και μεγαλυτερη της προτεινομενης ποσοτητας , αφου τα λιπαρα οξεα δεσμευουν αρκετη για να μην οξειδωθουν και στα πουλια πηγαινει λιγοτερη  .Επισης η βιταμινη c του goji berry βοηθα και τα καροτενοειδη του , προς αυτη την κατευθυνση (αν και η C δρα κυριως αντιοξειδωτικα στις βιτ Β ) 

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...nutrition1.pdf  σελ 91




> Insufficient antioxidants such as vitamin E in the feedalso may enhance lipid peroxidation during storage.48
> Diets high in PUFA require additional antioxidant protection
> to prevent rancidity. There are a number of naturally
> occurring substances in food that have antioxidant
> properties including vitamins A, C, E, and yellow-colored carotenoids such as ß-carotene.





> Ανεπαρκής αντιοξειδωτικά όπως η βιταμίνη Ε στην τροφήΕπίσης, μπορεί να ενισχύσει την υπεροξείδωση των λιπιδίων κατά τη διάρκεια storage.48
> Δίαιτες με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε PUFA απαιτούν επιπλέον αντιοξειδωτική προστασία
> για την πρόληψη τάγγιση. Υπάρχει ένας αριθμός από φυσικά
> ουσίες που απαντούν στα τρόφιμα που έχουν αντιοξειδωτικές
> ιδιότητες συμπεριλαμβανομένων των βιταμινών Α, C, Ε, και κίτρινου χρώματος καροτενοειδή όπως β-καροτένιο.





Περι παστεριωσης , για οποιον προμηθευται τα υλικα απο ασφαλη πηγη και δεν ειναι η πρωτη του φορα ,  νομιζω οτι καλα ειναι να αποφευγεται , γιατι απο τη μια σκοτωνονται καποιοι πιθανοι παθογονοι οργανισμοι , χανει ομως η αυγοτροφη θετικα στοιχεια που εχουν τα ωμα τροφιμα στην πρωτογενη μορφη τους πχ πιθανα ενζυμα



* Αν το σουσαμι ειναι με το φλοιο , τοτε μετα την προσθηκη αυγου , να μην μενει στην ταιστρα πανω απο 5 με 6 ωρες .Αν ειναι αποφλοιωμενο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα για ολοκληρη ημερα , οπως πχ και για τον αποφλοιωμενο ηλιοσπορο αρκει να τηρηθουν οσα ανεφερα για την αποφυγη ταγγισματος στη συντηρηση της ξηρης βασης

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη η αναλυση γινεται σε ετοιμο συσκευασμενο προιον,και αναφερει οτι στοιχειο υπαρχει σε αυτο μετα την  παστεριωση.
Για την οξειδωση,ο τροπος και οι συνθηκες συσκευασιας επιβραδυνουν την οξειδωση η οποια αλλη αλλαγη στην συθεση του περιεχομενου,το μηκος δε της επιβραδυνσης καθοριζει και τον χρονο διατηρησης του προιοντος στις τιμες της αρχικης αναλυσης εφ οσον δεν περιεχει χημικα συντηρητικα, ο χρονος αυτος ειναι η ημερομηνια ληξεως ενος προιοντος που αυτο σημαινει οτι περαν του χρονου αυτου το περιεχομενο δεν εχει τα στοιχεια της αρχικης αναλυσης πλεον.

Αυτη την βαση χρησιμοποιω για αυγοτροφη στα καναρια εγω αυτη την περιοδο,σε μικρες ποσοτητες γιατι ειναι ευκολο και την συντηρω στο ψυγειο.
Για αλλα πουλια τροποποιω την συνθεση αναλογα τις αναγκες.
Δεν ειναι ετοιμο προιον ,ουτε υπαρχει στο εμποριο,αν ομως υπηρχε αυτα θα θεωρουσα ως στανταρ ασφαλειας για την διακινηση του .

----------


## jk21

η θρεπτικη αξια των συστατικων και οι πηγες τους 

για την ζεα δεν ειναι πληρως ασφαλης . προς το παρον δεν βρηκα κατι ποιο εγκυρο αλλα η σελιδα αναφερει οτι ο πινακας εκεινος ειναι απο επιστημονικο περιοδικο .δεν εχουμε ομως την υγρασια .αν συνυπολογισω και το ποσοστο φυτικων ινων και το προσθεσω σε πρωτεινη , λιπαρα και υδατανθρακες , η υγρασια που μενει λογικα θα ειναι καπου 3 με 6 %

ταραξακο και τσουκνιδα εχουν συσταση με την υγρασια τους . για να υπολογισουμε επι ξηρου του καθε θρεπτικου στοιχειου , αφαιρουμε απο τα 100 γρ το 90 % του νερου σε γρ πανω κατω και βρισκουμε ξανα τα γρ πρωτεινης πχ δια του νεου συνολικου βαρους ανευ του μεγαλυτερου μερους της υγρασιας 

δεν τα εχω κανει ... αυριο μεθαυριο περισσοτερα ...








https://www.nutritionvalue.org/foodd...berries,_dried

https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts...roducts/3133/2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walnut

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almond

https://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/s...ew=&measureby=

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/custom/3236857/2

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-HeUVAjEJn0...comparison.jpg

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3076/2

https://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/s...a=&qn=&q=&ing=


http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...nd-herbs/172/2

https://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/s...a=&qn=&q=&ing=

http://www.nifa.org.pk/FSDMilkThistle.htm

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2441/2

http://skipthepie.org/ethnic-foods/s...ns/?weight=100

----------


## jk21

παιρνοντας σαν δεδομενο για ταραξακο και τσουκνιδα οτι αποξηραμενα εχουν μια υγρασια στο 6 %  ( ετσι κι αλλιως ελαχιστα επηρεαζονται τα αποτελεσματα αν εχουν 10 % ή 3 % )  και σαν δεδομενη υγρασια για την ζεα γυρω στο 8 % οσο η βρωμη  

προκυπτει υστερα απο υπολογισμους μιγμα με *υγρασια 7 %* μεσο ορο , *πρωτεινη 15.3 %* και *λιπαρα  16 %


*για να προκυψει η καθε τιμη , προσθεσα το αποτελεσμα πχ 

για καθε υλικο  του γινομενου ποσοστου πρωτεινης Χ ποσοστο του υλικου στο μιγμα / 100 

αθροισα την συνεισφορα ολων των υλικων σε πρωτεινη και βρηκα το ποσοστο της % 


Αντιστοιχα για λιπαρα και υγρασια

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Πολυ καλη δουλεια οπως παντα Δημητρη

Και αν προσθεσεις στις πρωτεινες (για 100γραμ.αυγου) 12,5% =27,8 στα 200 γραμ. αρα 1,4% πρωτεινη ανα γευμα +-
Το ιδιο στα λιπαρα του αυγου 11,2%=27,2 στα 200 γραμ, αρα 1,3% λιπαρα ανα γευμα +- 

Ειναι παρα πολλα τα λιπαρα εστω και για αυτη την περιοδο, θα πρεπει η να αλλαξει η συνθεση της βασης ,η να μειωθει η δοση σε ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα αυγο
μειωνοντας την δοση σε ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου θα εχουμε,1,9% πρωτεινη ανα γευμα
και τα λιπαρα 0,95% +- 

Βεβαια μια εργαστηριακη αναλυση μετα και απο πεστεριωση θα δωσει αλλα αποτελεσματα,αλλα ουδεν μονιμοτερον του προσωρινου.

----------


## jk21

Νικο οτι φαινεται να εχει αρκετα λιπαρα , ειναι δεδομενο αλλα για αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο δεν ειναι προβλημα , ειδικα αν καποιος προσθεσει μονο ασπραδι ή αν προσθεσει πληρες αυγο , προσθεσει και ασπραδι σε σκονη και ανατρεψει καπως τη συσταση σε βαρος των λιπαρων 

Αν θα πειραζα κατι , εκτος αναπαραγωγης , θα ηταν το κουκουναρι , το  σουσαμι , τον ηλιοσπορο και το βραζιλιανικο φυστικι (αυτο ειναι και 5 % και με 67 % λιπαρα , παιρνει μειωση ) 

το καρυδι δινει ω3 και καλα ειναι να μην πειραχθει καθολου  . Με καπως  λιγοτερα λιπαρα και πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ειναι και το αραπικο φυστικι που μας ειχε αναφερει ο Κωστας και ειχα ψαξει εδω 
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση , goldfinch diet in nature  ποστ 1680*


> εχουν 25 % ισως και λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη με πολυ καλη λυσινη ,χαμηλη μεθειονινη και φουλ αργινινη ! και απο λιπαρα κυριως ολεικο οπως το ελαιολαδο .Βεβαια λιπαρα κοντα στο 50 % με συνεπεια να χρειαζεται προσοχη η χορηγηση τους αλλα το χειμωνα να ειναι ενα και ενα !!!
> 
> για τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα τους και τη βιτ Ε επισης που εχουν ,πρεπει να δινουμε αψητα γιατι αλλιως ειναι κατεστραμμενα στην μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα τους 
> 
> 
> http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/peanuts.html
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/4357/2

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη το ολο  σκεπτικο βασιζετε στο εφικτο και στον κανονα της φυσης για πρωτογενει υλικα .

Η βαση αν παρατηρησες εχει τα ιδια περιπου ποσοστα σε πρωτεινη και λιπαρα με το αυγο,θα μπορουσε να καταναλωθει και σκετη ,αλλα θα το πουμε αλλη ωρα.

Με κανει χαρουμενο το γεγονος οτι αρχιζει να γινεται αντιληπτο το ποσο ρολο παιζει  η υπερβαση στα λιπαρα.
και εδω θα τονισω την ιδιαιτεροτητα των πουλιων σε σχεση με τα θηλαστικα στο να μπορουν να προσλαμβανουν τροφη ιση με το βαρος τους.
Εκει αποδιδω τις ενστασεις μου κατα καιρους ,στις συγκρισεις των αναλυσεων και των αποδοσεων τους ,σε σχεση με τον ανθρωπο.

----------


## jk21

Λιπαρα μεχρι 14 ή και 16 % δεν ειναι προβλημα και ειναι επιθυμητα ειτε χειμωνα ειτε εντος αναπαραγωγης , ειδικα αν δεν ειναι κορεσμενα ή ταγγισμενα ακορεστα ή τρανς λιπαρα  , που ξερεις πολυ καλα σε ποια σκευασματα επιθυμητα απο τους περισσοτερους υπαρχουν ... 

Η συγκεκριμενη αυτουσια εχει χαμηλη πρωτεινη για αναπαραγωγη , υψηλα λιπαρα για εκτος αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου . Με ασπραδι μονο φτανει σε επιπεδα αναπαραγωγης  , απλα d3 πρεπει να δοθει με αλλη ζωικη τροφη ή με πολυβιταμινη (οταν χρειαζεται ) .Αν μπει πληρες αυγο , ανεβαινουν αρκετα τα λιπαρα της απο τον κροκο .Μην  υπολογιζεις το αυγο μαζι με το νερο του σε ποσοστα συστατικων ..  Συγκριση με ποσοστα ετοιμων , γινεται αν μεινει υγρασια γυρω στο 10 % . Παντως εντος αναπαραγωγης και ειδικα αν δινετε και σε ιθαγενη ,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα με τα λιπαρα .Απλα ισως να μην δινετε σε ποσοτητα κατ επιλογη των πουλιων αλλα μετρημενη , μαζι με καλο μιγμα σπορων

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

16% λιπαρα σε ενα γευμα βασης αυγοτροφης 10 γραμ. =1,6% λιπαρα
ενα γευμα ,(μια κουταλια της σουπας) = 10 γραμ. ολοι ομως ξερουμε οτι αν του αρεσει μπορει να φαει και 2 η 3 κουταλιες της σουπας την ημερα, που ειναι μια ποσοτητα αρκετα πανω απο το σωματικο του βαρος 3χ10 γραμ. =30 γραμ.,και η προσληψη σε λιπαρα θα ειναι 1/4 του σωματικου του βαρους "εχει ενδιαφερον αν μπορει να καταναλωσει αυτη την ενεργεια μεσα στο κλουβι και αν οχι τι συνεπαγεται."
Στην φυση ομως σιγουρα μπορει ,και εκτος του οτι επιβαλλεται για την αναζητηση των επομενων γευματων,και για το ιδιο,η και τυχον νεοσσους μια και η αναφορα ειναι σε αυτη την περιοδο. 

Για τις πρωτεινες , και ιδιαιτερα τις ζωικες το αυγου {μονον για αυτη την περιοδο) ειναι θετικο να υπαρχει αυξηση λογω των νεοσσων.
Στην φυση πριν τον απογαλακτισμο των νεοσσων,και ενω ειναι ντυμενα  "δεν κρυωνουν" ταιζουν και οι δυο γονεις,αυτο δεν αποδιδεται στον καλο τους χαραχτηρα ,οσο στις αναγκες της οικογενειας,και εκει επιβαλλεται η ενεργεια,
την ιδια συμπεριφορα παρατηρουμαι και στο κλουβι,αλλα εδω η περισσια ενεργεια (λιπαρα) ειναι περιττη και ζημιογονα.

Για το "αυγο" λεω μονον αυτη την περιοδο ,διοτι το αυγο ειναι ενα ευκολο "οχημα" για την προσληψη ζωικης πρωτεινης στα εγκλωβισμενα σποροφαγα πουλια.
Την αντιστοιχη και μονον τοτε περιοδο αναζητουν ζωικη πρωτεινη,σε συγκεκριμενα εντομα που η φυση και για μικρο διαστημα τους προσφερει.

----------


## jk21

Στη φυση αποθηκευουν εγκαιρα λιπος , χωρις μετρο στην ληψη λιπαρων σπορων , οπου και οταν βρισκουν . Πολυ λιπος ... αταγγιστο ομως γιατι μολις ξεφλουδιζουν το λιπαρο σπορο τον τρωνε αμεσως .

Θελω να δω αυτα τα πουλια των 20 γραμμαριων το καθενα  που τρωνε 3 κουταλιες της σουπας την ημερα .... 

Νικο να μην κουραζουμε ... τα ξαναπειπαμε εδω περα (τουλαχιστον εγω οτι ειχα να πω με στοιχεια το εδωσα αναμεσα στα ποστ 19 και 22 ) . Τωρα για να βγαινουν τα νουμερα πηγες την ημερησια ποσοτητα φαγητου μονο απο αυγοτροφη στα 30 γρ ....  ειναι μια γνωμη .Εγω δεν την ασπαζομαι .Τα μελη απο οσα γραφτηκαν και απ τη εμπειρια του ο καθενας ας κρινει 

*Αυγοτροφή για την αναπαραγωγή jk21 morbide eggfood*Πολλα απο τα εντομα που πραγματι τρωνε τα πουλια ανοιξη και καλοκαιρι στη φυση , εκτος απ ισχυρη πρωτεινη , εχουν και ισχυρα λιπαρα επισης !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αποθηκευουν στην φυση λιπος ? ειναι απο εγκυρη πηγη αυτο ,η γνωμη.

Εννοεις οτι δεν το εχεις ξαναδει οντως ,να τρωνε ποσοτητες πανω  απο το βαρος τους?  

Αν θεωρεις εσυ οτι κουρασα γραφοντας 4-5 φορες για κατι που εγω προτεινω, να ζητησω συγνωμη και να μην ξαναγραψω.

----------


## jk21

Ειναι νομιζω γνωστο οτι τα πουλια συχνα το χειμωνα δεν μπορουν να βρουν τροφη και μαλιστα συχνα ταξιδευουν μεγαλες αποστασεις για να βρουν ... Ειδικα στη βορεια Ευρωπη , γιατι εδω οι συνθηκες δεν ειναι τραγικες 

Μια απο τις πολλες σελιδες που μπορει καποιος να βρει που ασχολειται επιστημονικα με την παρατηρηση πουλιων 

https://bto.org/

https://www.bto.org/sites/default/fi...8_lr_14-16.pdf




> FAT IS FITFor humans, fat is a long-term reserveand it seems strange to us that birds canput on the equivalent of a stone or moreeach short, winter day and then burn it offagain before morning. *Birds store fats as anenergy reserve for over-night metabolism,with oil-rich food, such as sunflower seed, being more efficiently changed into thesefats than carbohydrates, such as bread.* Inhumans a lot of our fat synthesis takes placein the adipose tissue (a type of connectivetissue) but in birds the liver is the principalsite for this operation. Fats are created muchmore efficiently in the liver and a lot of fatis stored nearby and around other organs,making it readily available for conversioninto the heat energy the bird needs overnight.



και δυο προχειρα επιλεγμενε ερευνες απο τις πολλες που υπαρχουν 

http://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi...lCode=physzool

*Winter Fattening in the Bullfinch*http://www.jstor.org/stable/2781?seq...n_tab_contents

*Winter Fat Deposition and Overnight Survival of Yellow Buntings (Emberiza citrinella L.)*
Αναφερομαι κυριως στον εαυτο μου λεγοντας αυτη τη φραση ... δικαιολογω γιατι δεν ξαναγραφω οτι ηδη εγραψα στο αλλο θεμα , με υπολογισμους .Νομιζα οτι το εξαντλησαμε  .Παρολα αυτα , αφου ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι θεμα που εχεις ανοιξει εσυ το παρον , θα θυμισω μονο οτι τουλαχιστον για το 1/3 του βαρους των πουλιων που ειχες αναφερει εκει για προσληψη λιπους (εδω αναφερεις το 1/4 ) με συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια και υπολογισμο ειχα δειξει οτι απαιτειται ληψη τροφης απο ενα πουλακι τουλαχιστον 4μισυ κουταλιων της σουπας ... Εμενα προσωπικα 3 κουταλιες της σουπας τροφη μου φαινεται παααααρα πολυ μεγαλη ποσοτητα . Οπως και να εχει , οπως ηδη ειπα , τα μελη μας στην πραξη ξερουν τι συμβαινει στα δικα τους πουλια και θα δωσουν την αντιστοιχη βαρυτητα στα υποστηριζομενα ειτε απο σενα ειτε απο μενα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μιλω για πουλια στο κλουβι εγω.

Πεισε με επιστημονικα οτι δεν τρωνε και πανω απο το βαρος τους , αφου εμπειροτεχνικα οπως το υποστηριζω εγω δεν το δεχεσαι.

Θα προτιμουσα αντι να επιλεξει καποιος μεταξυ των δυο προτασεων, να επιλεξει αυτο που η φυση καθοριζει σαν διατροφη για τα σποροφαγα . 

Την αυγοτροφη που προτεινεις εσυ γιατι την εβαλες στο ποστ 12 αληθεια θελω να ξερω?

Μαλλον ενοχλω οχι κουραζω.
Συγνωμη

----------


## jk21

> Αποθηκευουν στην φυση λιπος ? ειναι απο εγκυρη πηγη αυτο ,η γνωμη.



εδω στο ποστ 13  δεν μιλας για πουλια στο κλουβι ....

στο  ποστ 12 παρεθεσα τη συζητηση που ειχε γινει στο θεμα εκεινης της αυγοτροφης , ξανα για το ιδιο ζητημα ,
 οπου υπαρχει η αποψη μου ηδη διατυπωμενη με στοιχεια , για να μην αρχιζα ξανα την ιδια κουβεντα ,για κατι 
που νομιζα οτι λυσαμε , οταν σου εδειχνα οτι για να παρει το 1/3 του βαρους του σε λιπος ενα καναρινι (οπως 
υποστηριζες , επρεπε να φαει πανω απο 4 κουταλιες της σουπας αυγοτροφη  .Μαλλον δεν το διαβασες οποτε το 
ξαναγραφω παλι και εδω .Εμενα προσωπικα δεν με κουρασες . Δεν μπορω να ξερω για τα μελη . Εμενα τα μελη να επαναλαμβανομαι
δεν θα το προτιμουσα και κοιταξα να το αποφυγω για αυτο ειχα κανει την παραθεση

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ενταξει λοιπον, ας κανουμε μια ερευνα μαζι (ελειψει εγκυρων στοιχειων,λινκ παραπομπες κλπ).
*
Το ζητουμενο ειναι αν τρωει ποσοτητα πανω απο το βαρος του !!!!!!*

Μια ολοκληρη ημερα ας βγαλει οποιος θελει την ταιστρα απο το κλουβι,και να βαλει για φαγητο εκεινη την ημερα για ενα καναρι μισο βραστο αυγο στην αυγοθηκη.(μισο αυγο ειναι 30 γραμμαρια)
Στο τελος της ημερας θα εχει ενα αποτελεσμα με στοιχεια χωρις αμφισβητηση,θα ηθελα την επομενη ημερα να εχει το θαρρος να μας τα αναφερει εστω και ας γινει κουραστικος.

Για την οικονομια του χρονου και ξεροντας το αποτελεσμα, (οπως θα το μαθει και οποιος κανει την ερευνα) αν φαει το μισο αυγο θα παρει 6 γραμ. λιπαρα με σωματικο βαρος 20 γραμμαρια,
τα 6 γραμ.ειναι το 1/3 του σωματικου βαρους περιπου ? ναι,
το 1/3 σε σωματικο βαρος 90 κιλων ειναι 30 κιλα?  δεν ειναι πολυ για μια ημερησια διατροφη ανθρωπου με 30 κιλα λιπαρα.
Βεβαια ο ανθρωπος δεν τρωει ποσοτητες ισες καν με το βαρος του, ουτε εχει το ιδιο πεπτικο συστημα με το πουλι,
αυτο θελω να τονισω οπως προαναφερω στο ποστ 11,και τις επιπτωσεις των πολλων λιπαρων σε μια διαιτα για τα πουλια.

Κατα την γνωμη μου στην επιλογη μιας ετοιμης αυγοτροφης απο το ραφι ενος καταστηματος,το σημαντικο δεν ειναι ποση πρωτεινη περιεχει αλλα αν τα λιπαρα ειναι κατω απο 8% (αν ταιζει καποιος αυγοτροφη εμποριου ολο τον χρονο) τα λιπαρα ειναι το προβλημα και απο που προεχονται,για τους ανθρωπους πρωτιστως ,ποσο μαλλον για ενα τοσο ευαισθητο οργανισμο οπως των πουλιων.

Κατω απο 8% λιπαρα σε αυγοτροφη του εμποριου με ( bakery protact )δεν ειναι εφικτη.
Αυτες που κανει καποιος σπιτη του ειναι εφικτο ,και τα λιπαρα να ειναι χαμηλα και  bakery protact να μην περιεχει.

----------


## jk21

Ξαφνικα μπερδευεις την αυγοτροφη με το αυγο .... 


εχουμε και λεμε ... πραγματι με μισο αυγο παιρνει αρκετα λιπαρα  αλλα 9.9 % δηλαδη 10 γρ στα 100 γρ αυγου  , δηλαδη 3 γρ στα 30 γρ αυγου , το μισο απο οσο λες 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/111/2


Ομως 

Η αυγοτροφη προοριζεται για συχνη χρηση και  και  κανεις δεν ειπε οτι το αυγο ειναι για καθε μερα !!! ειναι πολυ συμπυκνωμενη τροφη που σαν συνολο μαζι με τα αμυλουχα συστατικα βασης των αυγοτροφων , τελικα δινει πολυ λιγοτερα λιπαρα .Συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα .Επισης οταν ενα πουλι τρωει μισο αυγο , δεν τρωει 30 γρ στερεας τροφης !!!! το 75 % του αυγου ειναι νερο ... δηλαδη μονο 7μισυ γρ ειναι το στερεο τμημα και σε αυτο αναφερεται η επισημη επιστημονικη ερευνα (που αμφισβητισες στο αλλο θεμα ) . Αν θες να κανεις υπολογισμους , να κανεις με την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με υψηλα λιπαρα που σου παρεθεσα στο αλλο θεμα της orlux ... Οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εχουν μονο γυρω στο 10 % νερο . Το νερο τα πουλια το αποβαλλουν ... δεν δινει θερμιδες , δεν χορταινει , γιατι και προσκαιρα που γεμιζει το στομαχι , φευγει συντομοτατα απο εκει , αφου ειναι γνωστο οτι τα πουλια μεταβολιζουν πολυ γρηγορα . Εχουν γρηγορη αποβολη των περιττων συστατικων με την κουτσουλια . Να επανερθεις λοιπον στις 4 και κατι κουταλιες της σουπας που χρειαζεται απο μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη σαν της orlux με λιπαρα γυρω στο 15 % , για να ισχυουν οσα λες Νικο ..

Ξεκινησες ενα ωραιο θεμα , με μια βαση αυγοτροφης που με καταλληλη μεταχειριση και προσθηκη αυγου στην αναπαραγωγη , ειναι μια καλη προταση και για αυτο καθησα να την δουλεψω σοβαρα και να βγαλω στοιχεια και το γυρισες ξανα στο να επιμενεις για κατι που η επιστημη εχει δωσει ηδη στοιχεια .Δικαιωμα σου να τα αμφισβητεις  !!! Σαφεστατα αλλα με σωστα στοιχεια ... Επισης το ειπα ξανα δυο φορες ... συμφωνα με δικα σου λεγομενα , τα πουλια τρωνε το καθενα 3 κουταλιες της σουπας αυγοτροφη .Αν αυτο συμβαινει στα μελη μας (σε μενα οχι ) τοτε αυτοματα οτι λες εχει βαση και σε αυτα τα ατομα αυγοτροφες με 14 % και 16 % λιπαρα δεν εχουν θεση , τουλαχιστον για συχνη χρηση  . Ο καθεμας το ξερει για τον εαυτο του ... Μονο που αν καποιος αφηνει τα πουλια να τρωει το καθενα 3 κουταλιες της σουπας αυγοτροφη και δεν επεμβαινει να το περιορισει , τοτε δεν εχει προβλημα με την αυγοτροφη , αλλα με τη διαχειριση της εκτροφης του ...

----------


## jk21

> Κατα την γνωμη μου στην επιλογη μιας ετοιμης αυγοτροφης απο το ραφι ενος καταστηματος,το σημαντικο δεν ειναι ποση πρωτεινη περιεχει αλλα αν τα λιπαρα ειναι κατω απο 8% (αν ταιζει καποιος αυγοτροφη εμποριου ολο τον χρονο) τα λιπαρα ειναι το προβλημα και απο που προεχονται,για τους ανθρωπους πρωτιστως ,ποσο μαλλον για ενα τοσο ευαισθητο οργανισμο οπως των πουλιων.
> 
> Κατω απο 8% λιπαρα σε αυγοτροφη του εμποριου με ( bakery protact )δεν ειναι εφικτη.
> Αυτες που κανει καποιος σπιτη του ειναι εφικτο ,και τα λιπαρα να ειναι χαμηλα και  bakery protact να μην περιεχει.



Εδω δεν διαφωνουμε στην επιλογη  ..... οχι γιατι θεωρω οτι το 15 % λιπαρα στην αναπαραγωγη ειναι πολυ οπως εσυ  , αλλα γιατι αυτα τα λιπαρα των πατε ετοιμων αυγοτροφων , προερχονται απο λαδια και λιπη που εγω προσωπικα δεν εμπιστευομαι για την ποιοτητα τους .Για καποιον που θελει ντε και καλα να παει σε κατι ετοιμο και δεν μπαινει σε διαδικασια να κανει , ακομα και μια προσεγμενη , οχι στη τυχη αυγοτροφη δικη του , προτεινω την ξηρου τυπου , για να βαλει μονος επιπλεον πρωτεινη και λιπαρα με αυγο δικο του , με την ποιοτητα των λιπαρων του κροκου που κουβαλανε και βιταμινες και αλλα πραγματα πανω τους αλλα και ελαιολαδο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ξαφνικα μπερδευεις την αυγοτροφη με το αυγο ...*. 
> Κακος τα μπερδευω,δεν ειναι τροφη και τα δυο.*
> 
> 
> εχουμε και λεμε ... πραγματι με μισο αυγο παιρνει αρκετα λιπαρα  αλλα 9.9 % δηλαδη 10 γρ στα 100 γρ αυγου  , δηλαδη 3 γρ στα 30 γρ αυγου , το μισο απο οσο λες 
> *Αρα τελικα συμφωνεις οτι μπορει να φαει και πανω απο το βαρος του?
> *
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/111/2
> 
> ...


Που εχει δωσει στοιχεια η επιστημη .
(τα πουλια τρωνε το καθενα 3 κουταλιες της σουπας αυγοτροφη) *ναι αν ειναι 10 γραμ. η κουταλια ναι* (αλλα μην ετοιμαζεσαι να πανηγυρισεις την δικια μου εννοω ,οχι τις δικες σου που δεν τις αγγιζουν) :Fighting0030:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δεν μπορω να σε πιστεψω Δημητρη
4,5 γραμ, λιπαρων εστω καλης ποιοτητος,σε εναν οργανισμο 20 περιπου γραμ,για καθημερινη διατροφη ειναι το 15% , αν φαει 30γραμ απο αυτη την τροφη,οποιου και οτι μαρκα και να ειναι θα μετατραπει σε γρασαδορο.

----------


## jk21

*Αυγοτροφή για την αναπαραγωγή jk21 Morbide Eggfood  ποστ  19*εκει θα δεις δυο ερευνες συγκεκριμενες για τη διατροφη του καναρινιου η μια και συγκριση της με τη διατροφη των zebra η αλλη , που και οι δυο αναφερουν ρητα η μια 3 με 4 γρ τροφης την ημερα και 3.52 γρ ακριβως η αλλη  .Εκει αναφερεται και η σχεση πρωτεινης και λιπαρων ... αυτη τη φορα ελπιζω να τις ανοιξεις και να τις διαβασεις  .Στο ιδιο θεμα τις ειχες αμφισβητισει στο ποστ 21 , ως μη ρεαλιστικες ως προς την ποσοτητα των 4 γρ .  Τοσα γραμμαρια στερεης τροφης (χωρις το νερο δηλαδη ) ειναι σχεδον 5 γρ παρα κατι με την υγρασια τους και ειναι ιση ποσοτητα με 1 κουταλι του γλυκου , που πολλοι εδω μεσα ταιζουν τα πουλια τους , αν δεν θελουν να εχουν φουλ λιπος και σιγουρα μπορει να το κανει οποιοσδηποτε το καλοκαιρι .Οταν τα πουλια τα εχεις μεσα με ελεγχομενη θερμοκρασια , ειναι απολυτα εφικτο να το τηρεις , ειδικα αν δινεις και χορταρικα ωστε να κοβουν την πεινα τους με τις απεπτες φυτικες ινες τους που τελικα αποβαλλουν με την κουτσουλια . Αλλα εγω σου λεω ασε το 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ... αντε να το κανουμε 2 του γλυκου ... οχι 3 κουταλιες της σουπας εστω και αν η καθε μια ειναι 10 γρ (κανονικα ειναι παραπανω ) . Τα 30 γρ που λες ειναι 6 κουταλια του γλυκου ... τα δικα μου δεν τρωνε τοσα .Αν τρωγανε τοσο θα ποναγε για τα καλα η τσεπη μου ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Σου εκανα το χατηρι,

στην πρωτη ερευνα λεει οτι απο κεχρι και ρουψεν εφαγαν καθαρα χωρις φλουδια *σπορους*, 4 γραμμαρια,και ειχαν 45 k 75 αντιστοιχα δεικτη kj (μεταβολισημη ενεργεια)κλπ κλπ
α) Αν ηταν η ερευνα για αυγο η αυγοτροφη ,δεν θα εδινε 4 γραμμαρια.
β) Η αποδεχεσαι την ερευνα ως εχει, η την αποδεχεσαι κατα το δοκουν. 
    Στην πρωτη περιπτωση θα πρεπει να δεχθεις με βαση την ερευνα αυτη το ρουψεν και το κεχρι σαν βασικους σπορους διατροφης του καναρινιου."το λεει η ερευνα"
    Στην δευτερη περιπτωση θα προσπαθησεις να αποδειξεις παλι με λινκ και ερευνες αλλες,οτι το ρουψεν ειναι "θανατος" εδω θα συμφωνησω γιατι στο παρελθον με επεισες.
Ως συμπερασμα να υποθεσω οτι δεν συμφωνεις 100% με αυτη την ερευνα ??
Αν ναι ,επιτρεψε μου να μην συμφωνησω και εγω. 


Η δευτερη ερευνα λεει περιπου τα ιδια,αλλα στο τελος των σχολιων αν προσεξες αναφαιρει οτι καποιοι διαφωνουν και την υποβαθμιζουν αναφορικα με τα ποσοστα kj, αναφαιρει και τα ονοματα τους,αρα δεν ειναι εμπεριστατομενη, εγω η εσυ γιατι πρεπει να την παρουμε σαν κανονα.

Και οι δυο ερευνες εχουν παραγγελθει απο επιχειρηση διατροφης πετ κ.α.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *Αυγοτροφή για την αναπαραγωγή jk21 Morbide Eggfood  ποστ  19*
> 
> 
> 
> εκει θα δεις δυο ερευνες συγκεκριμενες για τη διατροφη του καναρινιου η μια και συγκριση της με τη διατροφη των zebra η αλλη , που και οι δυο αναφερουν ρητα η μια 3 με 4 γρ τροφης την ημερα και 3.52 γρ ακριβως η αλλη  .Εκει αναφερεται και η σχεση πρωτεινης και λιπαρων ... αυτη τη φορα ελπιζω να τις ανοιξεις και να τις διαβασεις  .Στο ιδιο θεμα τις ειχες αμφισβητισει στο ποστ 21 , ως μη ρεαλιστικες ως προς την ποσοτητα των 4 γρ .  Τοσα γραμμαρια στερεης τροφης (χωρις το νερο δηλαδη ) ειναι σχεδον 5 γρ παρα κατι με την υγρασια τους και ειναι ιση ποσοτητα με 1 κουταλι του γλυκου , που πολλοι εδω μεσα ταιζουν τα πουλια τους , αν δεν θελουν να εχουν φουλ λιπος και σιγουρα μπορει να το κανει οποιοσδηποτε το καλοκαιρι .Οταν τα πουλια τα εχεις μεσα με ελεγχομενη θερμοκρασια , ειναι απολυτα εφικτο να το τηρεις , ειδικα αν δινεις και χορταρικα ωστε να κοβουν την πεινα τους με τις απεπτες φυτικες ινες τους που τελικα αποβαλλουν με την κουτσουλια . Αλλα εγω σου λεω ασε το 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ... αντε να το κανουμε 2 του γλυκου ... οχι 3 κουταλιες της σουπας εστω και αν η καθε μια ειναι 10 γρ (κανονικα ειναι παραπανω ) . Τα 30 γρ που λες ειναι 6 κουταλια του γλυκου ... τα δικα μου δεν τρωνε τοσα .Αν τρωγανε τοσο θα ποναγε για τα καλα η τσεπη μου ...


Δεν ειπα εγω 3 κουταλιες αυγοτροφης πουθενα,αντιθετα μετα την προχειρη αναλυση που εκανες εσυ στα υλικα μου ειδα οτι ειναι πολλα τα λιπαρα ,και πρετεινα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκουσε ενα βραστο αυγο.
Για εμενα ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι το αυγο ενα μεσω μεταφοραςσυστατικων που δεν μπορουν ευκολα τα πουλια να βρουν στον εγκλωβισμο, και μια προσθηκη ζωικης πρωτεινης για την εποχη που η φυση καθοριζει οτι την χρειαζονται και μονον τοτε.
Τα αλλα συστατικα ειναι βοτανα και ξηροι καρποι για να εμπλουτισουν την διατροφη απο σπορους (που δεν εμπιστευομαι) και να βοηθησουν το συκωτι τους για τους ιδιους λογους.
Για την υπαγορευση και τους κανονες,θα ακουσω τα παντα και τους παντες,αλλα θα εμπιστευθω μονον την φυση στο μετρο του εφικτου για εμενα.

----------


## jk21

Η ερευνα μιλα για γραμμαρια στερεας τροφης και ενεργεια που παιρνουν τα πουλια την ημερα . Απο μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με λιπαρα γυρω στο 15 % αν αφαιρεσεις ενα 10 % υγρασια απο το βαρος της (το ανεφερα νομιζω ) παιρνεις την στερεα τροφη που τρωνε τα πουλια 

Η ερευνα γινεται με χρηση στα πουλια ενος μιγματος της εποχης , γιατι επρεπε να γινει με πραγματικες συνθηκες .Δεν ερευνα την χρηση ρουμπσεν σε καναρινια  .Σε κοτες που εχει γινει , τα αποτελεσματα τα ξερεις  .Επισης η ερευνα οπως ειπα εγινε με μιγμα της εποχη εκεινης ... θυμασαι ποσα μιγματα υπηρχαν σε καθε χωρα με ρουπσεν τοτε  και ποσα υπαρχουν τωρα; δεν νομιζω να δινανε σε μια σημερινη ερευνα ... 

Αν δεν ειπες οτι τα πουλια τρωνε τοσο τοτε τα 30 γρ που εχεις πει τοσες φορες , τι ειναι ; 


εχω αδικο , εχεις δικιο , παμε παρακατω ... τα μελη διαβασανε και κρινανε

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Αν δεν ειπες οτι τα πουλια τρωνε τοσο τοτε τα 30 γρ που εχεις πει τοσες φορες , τι ειναι ;* 

Ας το παμε αναποδα,και ας υποθεσουμε οτι οταν καποιος λεει οτι ενα ζωο τρωει τοσα κιλα τροφη την ημερα,εχει υπολογισει και αφαιρεσει την υγρασια?
Στερεα μαζα μισο αυγο 30γραμ. εχει αφαιρωντας 70% την υγρασια του,10 γραμμαρια ?  

Στο "φατσοβιβλιο" εγραψες οτι στο φορουμ οτι γραφει κανεις μενει,για αυτο μετεφερα την προταση μου εδω,γνωριζομαστε ,δεν χρειαζεται να συστηθουμε ξανα,δεν ειναι ποιος εχει δικαιο και ποιος αδικο,δεν συμφωνουμαι σε ολα ,ουτε διαφωνουμαι σε πολλα,
παραθετω μια προταση οχι για να αντιδικησω μαζι σου ,αλλα γιατι την θεωρω ορθη,κανεις αλλος δεν κανει προτασεις εκτος απο εσενα, δεν ειμαι αντιπαλος ,θελω την γνωμη σου και την προσοχη σου εστω και αν διαφωνεις (καλο ειναι αυτο) γιατι ολοκληρωνοντας την προταση μου ,θα υπαρχουν πιο εντονες διαφωνιες,αλλα στο τελος θα δεις κατι θα μεινει για το μελλον.


Υ/γ με ολο το θαρρος χαλαρωσε λιγο μπας και ακουστουν και αλλες γνωμες.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο λεω εδω και αρκετα ποστ ... οτι εγω τουλαχιστον οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα  αλλα αναμασαμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια . Περιμενουμε λοιπον τις αλλες γνωμες

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Συνεχιζοντας λοιπον σιωπηλε αναγνωστη με τα λιγοτερο μασημενα, αναζητωντας εναν* εφικτο* τροπο να εμπλουτισεις την διατροφη του κοπαδιου σου ,με συστατικα οπως καθοριζει* ο σεφ φυση,*
πρεπει κατα την γνωμη μου οχι μονον να κατανοησεις ,αλλα και να *επιβαλεις* στην εκτροφη σου (οπως και η φυση) τον *διατροφικο χειμωνα* πριν την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης. 

Τα πουλια συνδεουν την δραστηριοτητα τους με τα ερεθισματα που λαμβανουν απο την φυση.
Παραταση της ηλιοφανειας +ανοδο της θερμοκρασιας +*επαρκεια τροφης*(βλαστηση) =ερεθισμα για αναπαραγωγη. 
Παρατεταμενη ζεστη + καταπονηση απο αναπαραγωγη =πτεροροια.
Μικροτερη διαρκεια ηλιακου φωτος +πτωση της θερμοκρασιας + περιορισμος της βλαστησης (*μειωση της τροφης*)= χειμωνας.

Εχοντας αυτα υπ οψιν που δεν τα καθοριζω απλος τα λεω εγω, πως να συμφωνησει κανεις με ολο τον χρονο επαρκεια φουλ συνταγες με οτιδηποτε καλο προσφερει η κουζινα,ολα εχουν τον τροπο τους και τον λογο τους που πρεπει να γινουν.

Τα συστατικα της προχειρης αναλυσης που αναφερει ο Δημητρης στο ποστ 5 για την βαση αυγοτροφης δεν θα τα βρεις σε ετοιμα ,η εν θερμο παρασκευασματα που εχουν χασει το πλεονεκτημα του ωμου και του προτογενους φυσικου, και περιεχουν (bakery protact) εστω αναγνωρισημα αλλα (bakery protact).
Στο ποστ 1 προτεινω μια κουταλια της σουπας βαση αυγοτροφης,διοτι εγω ετσι την ταιζω,στην ουσια ταιζω αυτο αντι αυγοτροφης και το τρωνε σκετο γιατι στα δικα μου πουλια εχει εφαρμοστει διατροφικος χειμωνας,
τα πουλια που τρεφονται ολο το χρονο με ολα τα καλουδια απο διαφορες προτασεις,εχουν υψηλα ποσοστα αρνησης για αυτο το μιγμα,για αυτο ξεκινωντας προτεινω με πατημενο αυγο.

Η προσπαθεια και η ερευνα ξεκινησε πριν απο 4 περιπου χρονια,με ενα μιγμα βοτανων και μια αλλη συνθεση,που ειχε τοτε καποια ευεργετικα αποτελεσματα σε ενα καρδερινακι με ονομα αρκετα διασημο τοτε,
ενθουσιασμενοι καποιοι τοτε πηραν ενα μικρο δειγμα του παρασκευασματος αυτου ,καποιος ζητησε και την συνθεση αλλα δεν την εδωσα.
Βελτιωμενη και *δοκιμασμενη* την παραθετω εδω.

----------


## jk21

> Τα συστατικα της προχειρης αναλυσης που αναφερει ο Δημητρης στο ποστ 5 για την βαση αυγοτροφης δεν θα τα βρεις σε ετοιμα ,η εν θερμο παρασκευασματα που εχουν χασει το πλεονεκτημα του ωμου και του προτογενους φυσικου, και περιεχουν (bakery protact) εστω αναγνωρισημα αλλα (bakery protact).


σε καποιο προηγουμενο ποστ , ειχες αναφερει ως αναγκαια την παστεριωση . Με ποια διαδικασια κανεις κατι τετοιο ή προτεινεις κατι τετοιο , χωρις να χανεται το πλεονεκτημα της ωμης τροφης; γιατι η παστεριωση που ξερω εγω συμβαινει σε θερμοκρασια που σιγουρα σκοτωνει τα ενζυμα , αρκετες απο τις 
βιταμινες Β και μειωνει την αξια των ω3 και ω6 λιπαρων οξεων

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αν κανει καποιος μικρη ποσοτητα για τις αναγκες του,και συντηρηση στο ψυγειο δεν ειναι αναγκαια,και σωστα η παστεριωση στο σπιτη ειναι εφικτη μονον εν θερμο.

Αλλα επιτυνχανεται και  με προσθηκη αζωτου,η διοξειδιου του ανθρακα,η 1% οξυγονου
με αλλα λογια περιβαλλον για επιμηκυνση του χρονου  αλλοιωσης χωρις συντηρητικα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Παρακατω οσοι δεν το παρακολουθησατε ειναι ενα θεμα με μεγαβακτηρια,
εχει ενδιαφερον το ποσα χημικα φαρμακα χρησιμοποιηθηκαν για να βελτιωθει η υγεια του πουλιου.
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι τι εφερε το πουλι σε αυτη την κατασταση,ποσο συχνα γινεται ,και πως μπορουμε αν οχι να το αποφυγουμε τουλαχιστον να να μειωσουμε την συχνοτητα.


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...D%CF%8C/page10

----------


## jk21

Νικο επειδη δεν σχολιαζεις σε κεινο το θεμα αλλα σε ενα θεμα που εχεις παρουσιασει μια αυγοτροφη ... μπορεις να συνδεσεις τη σκεψη σου για εκεινο το θεμα με το παρων για να ειμαστε on topic και τα μελη να συνδεσουν και κεινα το τι θα σου απαντησουν για εκεινο το θεμα σε σχεση με το παρων; 

προσωπικα να σχολιασω οτι εκεινο το θεμα ειναι ενα θεμα για ενα αρρωστο πουλακι που εχει δειξει μικρη προσκαιρη  βελτιωση με φαρμακα που δεν εχουν σχεση με megabacteria και τωρα ειναι σε αγωγη για μυκητες , που ενας απο αυτους μπορει να ειναι εν δυναμει και το megabacteria και δεν εχει δειξει ακομα σαφη σημαδια βελτιωσης στο ποστ της 4ης μερας αγωγης . Ειναι φυσικα νωρις και ευχομαι να εχει στοχο η αγωγη .Ειναι μια περιπτωση που αν το πουλακι ηταν του Δημητρη και δεν ηξερα οτι ο Δημητρης ειναι ενα ατομο που πιεζεται πολυ οικονομικα (παρολα αυτα εχει ηδη κανει καποια εξοδα ) θα ηταν τρανταχτη περιπτωση που χρειαζεται πτηνιατρο και διενεργεια εξετασεων

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι τι εφερε το πουλι σε αυτη την κατασταση,ποσο συχνα γινεται ,και πως μπορουμε αν οχι να το αποφυγουμε τουλαχιστον να να μειωσουμε την συχνοτητα.



Νομιζω οι απαντησεις σε αυτα τα ερωτηματα εχουν αμεση σχεση μα τον τροπο διατροφης ,για αυτο το εβαλα εδω.

----------


## jk21

αν και κρινω οτι και παλι δεν δινεις σαφη στοιχεια συσχετισης με το παρον θεμα (θα μπορουσε να ειναι με την ιδια λογικη σε πολλα αλλα παρομοια ....  ) επειδη το θεμα ειναι δικο σου , περιμενουμε λοιπον τη θεση των μελων και ελπιζω στην πορεια να συσχετισθει και να μη  βγουμε εκτος θεματος

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> (θα μπορουσε να ειναι με την ιδια λογικη σε πολλα αλλα παρομοια ....  )



Αν κρινω και εγω θα μπορουσε με μια αλλη λογικη να κλειδωθει, "για καποιους λογους που μονον εσυ ξερεις" και να ανοιξεις ενα thread για σχολια και παρατηρησεις.
Βεβαια αυτο ειναι αντιδεοντολογικο  να συμβαινει μεταξυ των μελων, αλλα συμβαινει, και δεν μου αρεσει ,
προτιμω να επιστρεψω στην σιωπη.

----------


## jk21

Νικο τιποτα δεν κλειδωνετε που δεν εχει θεμα με κανονες .Εδω ειναι το θεμα να γραψει οτι θελει , οποιος θελει .Αν η συζητηση συντομα συσχετιστει με την αυγοτροφη , ολα καλα . Αν οχι οπως σε καθε συζητηση οταν παει αλλου , τοτε ναι θα γινει νεο θεμα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Η δικη μου προταση βασης αυγοτροφης.
> Περιέχει τους παρακάτω αλεσμένους ξηρούς καρπούς:
> Γκότζι μπέρρυ.....................5%
> Κουκουναρόσπορο.............3%
> Καρυδόψυχα.......................3%
> Αμυγδαλόψυχα....................3%
> Βρώμη...............................33% 
> Ζεα....................................30%
> Ηλιόσπορο ψύχα................3%
> ...


Μια κουταλια της σουπας απο αυτη την βαση ειναι 10 γραμμαρια περιπου...
Ενα βραστο αυγο ποση *ζωικη πρωτεινη* περιεχει σε τελικη μορφη μαζι με τα 10 γραμμ.βασης;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Εγώ ξεκουράστηκα και επιστρέφω στην βιβλιοθήκη γνώσεων από πολλούς συγγραφείς ένα θέμα που εδώ γεννήθηκε,και εδώ είναι το σπίτι του.*


ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΒΑΣΗΣ ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗΣ
Αλεύρι ζεας ολικής 
Αλεύρι σίτου ολικής 
Μαγιά μπύρας φρέσκια 
Κουρκουμινη
Πιπερινη
Γκοτζι μπερυ
Γαϊδουράγκαθα
Ταραξακο
Τσουκνίδα 
Σκορδο
Ρίγανη 
Θυμάρι 
Καρύδια 
Αμύγδαλα 
Κουκουνάρι 
Φυστίκι Βραζιλίας 
Σουσάμι 
Ηλιόσπορο 
Μοσχοκάρυδο 
Γλυκάνισο 
Γαρύφαλο 
Κάρδαμο
Αυτή η σύνθεση επιτρέπει 18ωρες στην ταΐστρα με αυγό βραστό χωρίς αλλοίωση
18ωρες ταΐσματος επαρκείς χρόνος για να συμπληρώσουν την ενέργεια που καταναλώνουν χωρίς χημικά συντηρητικά, και ενισχυτικα γεύσης
Μια κουταλιά σούπας 10 γραμμάρια περίπου βάση αυγοτροφης 
Και ένα αυγό βραστό τριμμένο 65 γραμμάρια ανακατεύεται και ταΐζετε όλα τα παραπάνω αναγνωρισημα υλικα με ασφάλεια
Σε αναμονή χημικής ανάλυσης, η οποία θα δημοσιευθεί.
Ένα κιλό βάση αυγοτροφης είναι αρκετή για 100 αυγά

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος



----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

https://www.facebook.com/10000565410...0767450121716/

----------


## MacGyver

Πολύ χρήσιμη η εργαστηριακή ανάλυση, με θερμοκρασίες παραπλήσιες που επικρατούν την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Γνωρίζουμε το σκέτο βρασμένο αυγό τι μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο χρόνο κατανάλωσης έχει?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Πολύ χρήσιμη η εργαστηριακή ανάλυση, με θερμοκρασίες παραπλήσιες που επικρατούν την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Γνωρίζουμε το σκέτο βρασμένο αυγό τι μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο χρόνο κατανάλωσης έχει?





Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων για τον χρόνο αλλοίωσης τριών δειγμάτων στην ταιστρα τού κλουβιου, με υψηλές θερμοκρασίες
Α) Αυγό τριμμένο
Β) Αυγό τριμμένο με φρυγανιά
Γ) Αυγό τριμμένο με βάση αυγοτροφης Τete
Το αυγό παρουσίασε αλλοίωση σε λιγότερο από 3 ωρες
Το αυγό με φρυγανιά παρουσίασε αλλοίωση σε λιγότερο από 6 ωρες, διότι η φρυγανιά περιέχει χημικά συντηρητικά και διογκωτικα που επιβραδυναν την αλλοίωση
Και το αυγό με βάση αυγοτροφης Τete παρουσίασε ανθεκτικότητα για 18 ώρες στην ταιστρα, χωρίς χημικά συντηρητικά με ισορροπημένη (χάριν τής τεχνολογίας τροφίμων) σε βοτανα-ξηρούς καρπούς κλπ φυσικά συστατικά αναλογία.
Αυτή η άνευ προηγουμένου δυνατότητα δημιουργεί νέες προοπτικές στην εκτροφή για πλήρη γνώση των πρώτων υλών και την διάρκεια παραμονής στην ταιστρα με ασφάλεια. 
Παράλληλα θα συνοδεύεται από πλήρη χημική ανάλυση περιεχομένου
Η βάση αυγοτροφης Τete είναι προϊόν σε εξέλιξη, θα είναι σε διάθεση σύντομα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος



----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Tete...4429841175389/

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Από έγκυρη πηγή τα παρακάτω

To αυγό με υγρασία 74.6 % έχει πρωτεΐνη 12.6 % και λιπαρά 10.6 % ενώ άλλα στερεά σε αξιολογισιμο ποσοστό , είναι οι υδατάνθρακες με 1.1 % και η τεφρα (ash ) με 1.1  % ( πηγη :  https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/117/2  )  . Αυτα δινουν % ενα ποσο στερεων υλικων εκτος νερου γυρω στο 25.4 , πες 26 χοντρικα με μεταλλικα στοιχεια κλπ . Αν θελουμε να δουμε τα συστατικα αυτα πως αναγαγονται με υγρασια γυρω στο 8-`10 % , οση δηλαδη εχουν συνηθως τα ετοιμα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων , τοτε θα υπολογισουμε ενα προστιθεμενο ποσο 3 γρ νερου που θα δινει συνολο υλικων 29 γρ , οπου τα 3 γρ νερου δινουν υγρασια σε τετοιο ποσοστο . Αν λοιπον υπολογισουμε πχ την πρωτεινη 12.6 γρ σε 29 συνολικα γρ στερεων και υγρασιας 10 % , αναγεται τελικα σε ενα ποσοστο σχεδον 43.5 % και αντιστοιχα τα λιπαρα σε 36,5 % . Αυτα ως προς το αυγο . Παμε τωρα στο μιγμα αυγου και βασης . Ενα αυγο 60 γρ εχει μεσα του 0.6 Χ 12.6 = 7.56 γρ πρωτεινη και 0.6 Χ 10.6 =6.36 γρ λιπαρα  . Τα 10 γρ βασης συμφωνα με την αναλυση που εγινε εχουν 1.58 γρ πρωτεινης και 1.8 γρ λιπαρων . Ετσι αν αναμιχθει το αυγο αυτο με τα 10 γρ βασης θα δωσουν 7.56 γρ + 1.56 γρ =9.12 γρ πρωτεινης και 6.36 γρ + 1.8 γρ =8.16 γρ λιπαρων σε συνολο 29 + 10 μιγματος δηλαδη 39 γρ μιγματος .Αυτο δινει πρωτεινη μιγματος 9.12 στα 39 γρ δηλαδη 23.3 % και λιπαρα 20.9 % . Οι υπολογισμοι εγιναν προς ενημερωση του θεματος


οι υπολογισμοι εχουν καθαρα ερασιτεχνικη προσεγγιση εκ μερους μου αφου δεν εχω τις επιστημονικες γνωσεις να τις κανω με εγκυρο τροπο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Από έγκυρη πηγή τα παρακάτω

To αυγο με υγρασια 74.6 %  εχει πρωτεινη 12.6 % και λιπαρα 10.6 % ενω αλλα στερεα σε αξιολογισιμο ποσοστο , ειναι οι υδατανθρακες με 1.1 % και η τεφρα (ash ) με 1.1  % ( πηγη :  https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/117/2  )  . Αυτα δινουν % ενα ποσο στερεων υλικων εκτος νερου γυρω στο 25.4 , πες 26 χοντρικα με μεταλλικα στοιχεια κλπ . Αν θελουμε να δουμε τα συστατικα αυτα πως αναγαγονται με υγρασια γυρω στο 8-`10 % , οση δηλαδη εχουν συνηθως τα ετοιμα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων , τοτε θα υπολογισουμε ενα προστιθεμενο ποσο 3 γρ νερου που θα δινει συνολο υλικων 29 γρ , οπου τα 3 γρ νερου δινουν υγρασια σε τετοιο ποσοστο . Αν λοιπον υπολογισουμε πχ την πρωτεινη 12.6 γρ σε 29 συνολικα γρ στερεων και υγρασιας 10 % , αναγεται τελικα σε ενα ποσοστο σχεδον 43.5 % και αντιστοιχα τα λιπαρα σε 36,5 % . Αυτα ως προς το αυγο . Παμε τωρα στο μιγμα αυγου και βασης . Ενα αυγο 60 γρ εχει μεσα του 0.6 Χ 12.6 = 7.56 γρ πρωτεινη και 0.6 Χ 10.6 =6.36 γρ λιπαρα  . Τα 10 γρ βασης συμφωνα με την αναλυση που εγινε εχουν 1.58 γρ πρωτεινης και 1.8 γρ λιπαρων . Ετσι αν αναμιχθει το αυγο αυτο με τα 10 γρ βασης θα δωσουν 7.56 γρ + 1.56 γρ =9.12 γρ πρωτεινης και 6.36 γρ + 1.8 γρ =8.16 γρ λιπαρων σε συνολο 29 + 10 μιγματος δηλαδη 39 γρ μιγματος .Αυτο δινει πρωτεινη μιγματος 9.12 στα 39 γρ δηλαδη 23.3 % και λιπαρα 20.9 % . Οι υπολογισμοι εγιναν προς ενημερωση του θεματος  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?49814-%CE%92%CE%AC%CF%83%CE%B7-%CE%B1%CF%85%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%C  E%AE%CF%82  και τυχον χρηση τους σε αλλους διαδικτυακους χωρος  ειναι εφικτη με την αδεια μου ,  αποκλειστικα με παραλληλη κοινοποιηση του συγκεκριμενου θεματος σε καθε τετοια συζητηση .Αυτο ειναι επιθυμια μου , γιατι το greekbirdclub αποτελει τον μοναδικο χωρο που θα ηθελα να υπαρχουν δικες μου αποψεις , ασχετα αν υπηρχαν και υπαρχουν και αλλου . Καλησπερα Νικο

οι υπολογισμοι εχουν καθαρα ερασιτεχνικη προσεγγιση εκ μερους μου αφου δεν εχω τις επιστημονικες γνωσεις να τις κανω με εγκυρο τροπο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

https://www.facebook.com/10000565410...0767450121716/

----------


## amatina

*Σύνθεση*
Ένα αυγό μέσου μεγέθους ζυγίζει περίπου 57 γραμμάρια (περίπου 2 ουγκιές). Από αυτό το βάρος, το κέλυφος αποτελεί 11 τοις εκατό. το λευκό, 58 τοις εκατό? και ο κρόκος, 31 τοις εκατό. Κανονικά, αυτές οι αναλογίες δεν μεταβάλλονται αισθητά για μικρά ή μεγάλα αυγά. Η ποσοστιαία σύνθεση των εδώδιμων μερίδων είναι:
*Τοις εκατό*
*Νερό*
*Πρωτεΐνη*
*Λίπος*
*τέφρα*

Ολόκληρο αυγό
74
13
11
1

ασπράδι
88
11
..
..

ΚΡΟΚΟΣ ΑΥΓΟΥ
48
17
33
1


https://extension.illinois.edu/eggs/res16-egg.html
*Βάσεις έκφρασης*

Η βάση έκφρασης θα πρέπει να επιλέγεται έτσι ώστε να ταιριάζει με τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση της βάσης δεδομένων. Η συνηθέστερη βάση είναι g ανά 100 g βρώσιμης μερίδας τροφής, αν και η έκφραση ως προς το μέγεθος της μερίδας ή τα μέτρα για τα νοικοκυριά είναι κατάλληλη για πολλές βάσεις δεδομένων ειδικών χρήσεων. Η έκφραση ανά κιλό είναι λιγότερο κατάλληλη για τους χρήστες και μπορεί να συνεπάγεται τη χρήση μεγαλύτερου αριθμού σημαντικών αριθμών από αυτούς που μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν (βλ. Παρακάτω). Προτείνεται η βάση των 100 g να χρησιμοποιείται για τα δεδομένα και τις βάσεις δεδομένων σύνθεσης τροφίμων, εκτός από τις βάσεις δεδομένων ειδικού σκοπού και ορισμένα άλλα στοιχεία που προσδιορίζονται παρακάτω.
Το βρώσιμο τμήμα είναι το ίδιο ποσό που πρέπει να καταγράφεται στη βάση δεδομένων. Αναφέρεται στην αναλογία βρώσιμου μέρους των πρώτων υλών που συλλέγονται ή αγοράζονται, με βάση το βάρος. Το ποσοστό της βρώσιμης ύλης στα μαγειρεμένα τρόφιμα εκφράζεται συχνά με βάση την πρώτη ύλη.
http://www.fao.org/docrep/008/y4705e/y4705e14.htm
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την αναγωγή που εκτίναξε  την πρωτεΐνη του αυγού στα ύψη. Εάν θες Νίκο γίνε πιο αναλυτικός

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Πόσο πιο αναλυτικός βρε Μιχάλη 
Το έχει αναλύσει πιο πάνω ο  JK κατά κόσμον Δημήτρης Καραγεωργιου ::  :eek:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Με δικού σου υπολογισμους ποιο είναι το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης;

----------


## amatina

Νίκο τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο τον θεωρό αξιόπιστο
https://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/s...qa=&qn=&q=&ing=

----------


## Labirikos

Μιχάλη εξ Αμερικής ο σύνδεσμος?Δεν πιστεύω τίποτα χαχαχαχα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος



----------


## kostas salonika

Παράγγειλα εχθές την tete..
Θα την δώσω σε καρδερινες..
Σε πρωετοιμασια και σε τάισμα μικρών ..
Αν και τιμή λίγο τσιμπημένη  στα 13.50€ τα 500gr..

Για να δούμε θα φτάσει την nesting egg food...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Εδώ και 2 βδομαδες περίπου δουλεύω την την βάση Tete..
Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ανάμεικτα τα μισά πουλιά την τρώνε και τα αλλά μισά όχι στο ίδιο επίπεδο..
Ο χρόνος που καταναλώνετε είναι 10ωρες περίπου η 1 κουτάλια αυγό τροφή..

Πιστεύω ότι είναι ακόμα στο στάδιο προσαρμογείς ....

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω την αυγό τροφή που έκανα και εκεί να πρόσθετο την βάση αυτήν να δω αποτελέσματα ...

Την αυγό τροφή που έδινα εγώ την μια κουτάλια την έτρωγαν μέσα σε 2 ώρες  το πολύ ,ειδικά όταν έβαζα αρακά ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Εδώ και 2 βδομαδες περίπου δουλεύω την την βάση Tete..
> Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ανάμεικτα τα μισά πουλιά την τρώνε και τα αλλά μισά όχι στο ίδιο επίπεδο..
> Ο χρόνος που καταναλώνετε είναι 10ωρες περίπου η 1 κουτάλια αυγό τροφή..
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι είναι ακόμα στο στάδιο προσαρμογείς ....
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω την αυγό τροφή που έκανα και εκεί να πρόσθετο την βάση αυτήν να δω αποτελέσματα ...
> 
> Την αυγό τροφή που έδινα εγώ την μια κουτάλια την έτρωγαν μέσα σε 2 ώρες  το πολύ ,ειδικά όταν έβαζα αρακά ...
> ...


Κώστα πιστεύω ότι δεν πετυχαίνεις σωστή υφή,είναι πολύ σημαντικό αν την κάνεις πολύ λασπώδη δεν θα την φάει κανένα
έχω δημοσιεύσει ένα βίντεο "μπούσουλα" δεν ξέρω αν το είδες

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Εδώ και 2 βδομαδες περίπου δουλεύω την την βάση Tete..
> Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ανάμεικτα τα μισά πουλιά την τρώνε και τα αλλά μισά όχι στο ίδιο επίπεδο..
> Ο χρόνος που καταναλώνετε είναι 10ωρες περίπου η 1 κουτάλια αυγό τροφή..
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι είναι ακόμα στο στάδιο προσαρμογείς ....
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω την αυγό τροφή που έκανα και εκεί να πρόσθετο την βάση αυτήν να δω αποτελέσματα ...
> 
> Την αυγό τροφή που έδινα εγώ την μια κουτάλια την έτρωγαν μέσα σε 2 ώρες  το πολύ ,ειδικά όταν έβαζα αρακά ...
> ...


Αφού πρωτίστως σε ευχαριστήσω για την εμπιστοσύνη,θέλω να σου πω ότι θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για έμενα να μάθω τι τάιζες πριν
Πιστεύω ότι έκανες σπιτική,αν ναι θα ήθελα την σύνθεση.
Αν κάνεις σωστά την υφή τα στοιχεία αποδοχής που δίνεις είναι αξιόλογα για έμενα με την λογική ότι σαφώς θα φάνε λιγότερο από όσο μια σπιτική,και ενδιαφέρον θα έχει και το πόσο ,και σε ποιο χρόνο.

----------


## kostas salonika

Να είσαι καλά ....
ταιζα σπιτική αυγό τροφή..
Σύνθεση:αυγά,ασπράδια αυγού,σιμιγδάλι,γάλα,μέλι,κ  ινοα η βρόμη,αρακά,προπολη.
Και κατά την προετοιμασία αλλά και κατά το τάισμα..ανάλωση μια κουτάλια  του γλυκού μέσα σε 2 ώρες και κατά το τάισμα σε λιγότερο του 2ωρου..

Όσο αφορά με την δικιά σου..έχει τύχει να βγει και λασπώδες αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές ίδια όπως η δικιά σου που ανεβάζεις στο Facebook..
Αλλά από ότι παρατήρησα δεν αλλάζει κάτι στον χρόνο που θα την φάνε..
Αν καιρός τελευταίες μέρες την τρώνε γρηγορότερα του 10ωρου




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Αλλά από ότι παρατήρησα δεν αλλάζει κάτι στον χρόνο που θα την φάνε..
> Αν καιρός τελευταίες μέρες την τρώνε γρηγορότερα του 10ωρου
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Περιμένουν την σπιτική, και λογικό είναι άλλα και η αποδοχή που μου λες της δικής μου δεν είναι μικρή,θα μπορούσαν και θα είχαν δικαιολογία να μην την αγγίζουν.

----------


## kostas salonika

Ακόμα φέτος σπιτική δεν έχω δώσει στα πουλιά δουλεύω αποκλειστικά μόνο την βάση με αυγό..ο λόγος είναι ότι με διευκόλυνση παρά πολύ και στην ώρα αντοχής αλλά και στην ώρα Παρασκευής..
Δεν είπε κανείς το αντίθετο την τρώνε κανονικότατα και σίγουρα σίγουρα να μικρά θα την τσακίζουν ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αυτό είναι το βασικό πλεονέκτημα συν η ποιότητα και ιδιαιτεροτητα των πρώτων υλών

----------


## kostas salonika

Θα συνδυάσω την βάση με την αυγό τροφή την σπιτική να δω αποδοχή αλλά και χρόνο που κρατάει περισσότερο..

Η σπιτική σε ζέστη 30 βαθμών δεν αντέχει ούτε 3 ώρες..

Κατά ποσό πιστεύεις θα βοήθειση η βάση σου στην σπιτική αυγό τροφή να μην α λιώνετε τόσο γρήγορα;

Θα προσθέσω σε 100gr σπιτικής αυγό τροφής 1 κουτάλια τις σούπας κόφτη βάση αυγό τροφής ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Κατάλαβα τι σκέφτεσαι
Η βάση αυγοτροφης είναι σε σχέση με το αυγό αναλογία περίπου 1/4 επί στερεών,και δίνει 18ωρες αναβολή αλλοίωσης

Δεν ξέρω την αναλογία των υλικών σου,και να την ήξερα δεν θα είχε ασφάλεια η προσέγγιση λόγω της ευπάθειας στο γάλα,τον αρακά,και το αυγό
Έκτος αυτού είναι και η αλληλεπιδραση  των υλικών
Μόνον εμπειρικά θα μπορούσα να σου πω ,στις 2 ώρες που είναι ο χρόνος αλλοίωσης του αυγού .Και αυτό γιατί η αυγοτροφη σου περιέχει γάλα και αποξυγμενο αρακά

Αν είχες δει τότε τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων, αυγό με φρυγανιά δεν αντέχει ούτε 3 ώρες,και αυτό διότι περιέχει πρόσθετα και συντηρητικά η φρυγανιά

----------

